# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک 4 ساعت مونده

## mraday

میخاستم ببینم رشته های آزاد روزانه یا شبانه تربیت دبیر رو تو انتخاب رشته بزنم ؟ دانشگاه خوبیه ؟مصاحبه و .. داره ؟دانشگاه شاهد رو هم اگه کسی درباره مهندسی کامپیوترش در مقایسه با علم و فرهنگ نظری داره بگه (محیط دانشگاه سطح علمی و ...) رتبه 4100 منطقه 1

----------

